# Cannot install DirectX 9.0c, error: "cabinet file cannot be trusted"



## Rexisfed (Nov 16, 2006)

I posted this here because I am having trouble installing the Sims 2. I cannot install directx because of this error. I have tried solutions that many people are offering (enabling Cryptographic Services, etc.) However, I was not able to try two of these solutions: Downloading service pack 2 (I get an error on the page), and "repairing" windows (I do not have an XP CD)

However, I do not know if those solutions would help, and am wondering if there is anything else I can try? I really need to get DirectX 9.0c working.

Thanks in advance,
Rexisfed


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, Is this the Direct X from the Sims disc or have you tried downloading it?
This one says "XP 64bit"... So I'm not 100% sure its the right one.. http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html

Otherwise you'll need to go through microsoft and the validation of your OS.. 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197&displaylang=en

I have service pack 1 still, and have 9c working just fine. 
BTW, My crypto service is running.. So.. Whatever thats worth. 

Not sure if you've read it but this page too.. http://ask-leo.com/a_cabinet_file_cannot_be_trusted_why.html


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK... 
Wait just a sec.. 
Your all ready getting help on this..

Please keep it to one post. 
http://forums.techguy.org/security/371126-cabinet-file-cannot-trusted.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not the same poster Super-D. I'm going to close the other thread.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What the?!!! How did that happen?
I ran a search because it showed 2 posts by Rex.. That's how I found the other one. 
I don't often go to security... 
??  ??
Now it shows only one.... ??? If it was the first post I often say "Welcome to TSG! :up: "
oh well..

I'm sorry for the mis info there. Maybe my cold shorted some brain cells.. 

I would edit it, but I guess it's too late..

Anyway, my first post did have some help and solutions, and the other thread may also have some help.

Sorry again.

BTW, *Welcome to TSG!* :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't feel too bad. Been there, done that.


----------

